# Le prime due fioriture. Aspettando le altre



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2015)

View attachment 10011

View attachment 10012


Che soddisfazione le mie orchidee.
Una gioia al mattino prendere il caffè con loro.
Non vedo l'ora che sboccino anche le altre.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2015)

Buongiorno 

sono veramente belle le tue orchidee. Molte. 
Anche se si dice che le orchidee sono delle piante parassite, ti assicuro che è solo un mito. Loro non danneggiano l'impianto dove vengono coltivate. Le loro radici, semplicemente, si attaccano ai tronchi o rami di alberi su cui crescono. 

È da tempo che mi hai motivata con la cura delle orchidee. Finalmente ho trovato un posto dove si sentono bene e anche se sono mezze "morte", sono risuscitate e stanno dando un fiore dopo l'altro. Un'opera d'arte per l'occhio.


----------

